# Sat 2 input all X's but now working



## seadog320 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just in case anyone else is trying to squeeze as much life out of their 921 as possible, I had the problem that the Sat 2 input after a check switch showed all X's. I have a Dish 500 for 110 and 119 and a Dish 300 for 61.5 (Voom channels) sent through a DP34 switch to a 501, a 510, and the 921. Swapping cable inputs at the 921 had not affect. Finally I noticed a post that suggested unplugging all the receivers for 5 minutes, then bringing them back up one at a time and running a check switch. Apparently this resets the DP34. This fixed my 921 problem.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

We had a very windy day which knocked my dishes off alignment. After reaiming the dishes Sat 1 woud not lock (even though Sat 2 did lock). A front panel reboot fixed the problem.

Evidently there was no sat signal to the 921 for a long enough period of time that the EPG got out of sync (the browse banner had 0:00 minutes left for many channels). I was not aware of the problem because I was watching OTA channels most of the day.


----------

